# Fishing on Escambia River 8-23-10



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

Went to Escambia today and put in at the Swamp House, around 2:30 pm and fished until dark. The tide was on the way out. Went up Whites and fished the main river. The water was a little muddy and little above normal depth. I didn't get but one bite on the main river. I decided to try the creeks that run in to White's. The water was a little clearer and the water temp was between 85-86 degrees. I began to get more bites in the creeks. I ended up catching nine bass on a white frog and on a June bug worm. Out of the nine bass I had six keepers. The best five weighed about 7 lbs. The biggest was about 2.25 lbs. I had a pretty good afternoon. I only took two pics. All fish were released for another day.

*Nothing makes a fish bigger than almost being caught.*​


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Bass look good and so does the water behind you. 

KSB


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

White frogs seem to be the trick lately.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

havent done much topwater on escambia. bought some white frogs yesterday, gonna give them a try sunday morning. as long as i can put down the spinner bait!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job and sounds like a fantastic day on the water!!!:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------

